# Frizzle



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Can anyone please tell me what kind of chicken is on my profile pic?? I have been told it's a "frizzle" any one got any ideas?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looks like a polish chamois frizzle


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

rob said:


> looks like a polish chamois frizzle


Thank you Rob....


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm on my iphone and the profile pics stay small, I can't enlarge them, if you post them in the reply then we can "blow them up".. I know some other folks are using iPhones as well, just a thought. Good call Rob !


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Looks like a smooth feather chamois Poland / Polish to me .


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I'm on my iPhone also, this stuff is all new to me, thanks for all your replys.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Definitely smooth.. The Phillis Diller hairdo made it look frizzled In the smaller pic. Funny lookin little guy, lots of personality ! Definitely a keeper !


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you Cogburn, I really appreciate it.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

What a sweetie


----------



## tigereyesblue76 (Sep 19, 2012)

oakwood said:


> What a sweetie


Thanks oakwood, the frizzle in the photo is not actually mine, I was asking about what breed it is as I would love to add that breed to my flock, I think it is so adorable..


----------

